# Need help Identifying USB cable



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't know where else to go. I have a USB cable with a standard USB connector and non standard mini connector on the other end. It is about the same size as the mini plug. But for the life of me I have no clue what it goes to. All my USB devices that take the mini USB are the industry standard. 

But the fact that I cannot figure out where this goes is driving me nuts. Any and all help appreciated. Thanks.

G.W.

Edit:

Here are the numbers on the cable. When I do a search it shows up as an SATA? Thanks again for the help.

E74020-C 5U AWM STYLE 2725 60 30V DER AN


----------



## TiVoCrastinator (Jul 30, 2006)

Camera? MP3 player? Gas Barbecue? (Oh wait- probably not that last one)


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Give us a picture.


----------

